# 4.6g betta tank in process.



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

nice! what filter and heater and light are you using? I am thinking of doing a small tank as well for either a beta or a single freshwater puffer which I have always wanted!


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> nice! what filter and heater and light are you using? I am thinking of doing a small tank as well for either a beta or a single freshwater puffer which I have always wanted!


Lifeguard light, aqueon 10 filtee, mini heater for 5g aqueon

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> nice! what filter and heater and light are you using? I am thinking of doing a small tank as well for either a beta or a single freshwater puffer which I have always wanted!


First growth....might be some baby tear that i accidently sprinkled with the hairgrass seeds lol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> nice! what filter and heater and light are you using? I am thinking of doing a small tank as well for either a beta or a single freshwater puffer which I have always wanted!


More growth









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> nice! what filter and heater and light are you using? I am thinking of doing a small tank as well for either a beta or a single freshwater puffer which I have always wanted!


Now that









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

fun to see them sprouting. keep sending pix so we can see how they grow! which ones did you get?


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> fun to see them sprouting. keep sending pix so we can see how they grow! which ones did you get?


What you mean? The plants?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Things are working pretty good










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> nice! what filter and heater and light are you using? I am thinking of doing a small tank as well for either a beta or a single freshwater puffer which I have always wanted!


Im so excited, everything is going as planned









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes, what seeds did you get? They seem to be doing very well.


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> Yes, what seeds did you get? They seem to be doing very well.


From wish
Pictures attached 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

I jist added more seeds, and added some new plants seeds









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Interesting, I always thought carpeting plant seeds were a scam. Are hairgrass seeds actually legit?


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

chicken.nublet said:


> Interesting, I always thought carpeting plant seeds were a scam. Are hairgrass seeds actually legit?


Yes, from wish (hairgrass) and amazon (baby tear)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

The shoots look super healthy. Congrats and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

chicken.nublet said:


> Interesting, I always thought carpeting plant seeds were a scam. Are hairgrass seeds actually legit?



Sometimes hit or miss. There is a review from this influencer. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Nxt


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

The plants are bent cause i sprayed a steong jet, by mistake, a few times. But looks good.























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

My brother took this picture cause im far from home but i wanted to post asap here for you to check

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Another update, im not adding the betta anytime soon just to make clear.

I made 2 tests at the same time and one the gh was 0 and the other the gh is high....

I made the same thing with tetra test strips and the gh was medium.....

My tanks are all pretty good and always with this nonsense gh fluctuation when doing test strips, thats why they are not that good compared to chemical drop tests.

I added a few snails and the light time is 8h daily.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rescuemom (Oct 23, 2019)

I really like your little tank. Since it is a small one what type of fish do you plan on putting in it? I ask this b/c my first tank was a 10g & I think, from your pic, I had your same filter. I placed 1 betta in it & the filter turned out to be too strong. My first betta died I think due to stress complications from the constant STRONG flow (& over feeding) & my second betta died after getting his fins sucked up into the intake tube & drowning while I was at work. I wish someone had warned me about the correct filter for the correct fish. I now feel I've got the filter & flow correct in my 5g Fluval Spec. I did however have to make some alterations to the filter that came w/the tank.


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Rescuemom said:


> I really like your little tank. Since it is a small one what type of fish do you plan on putting in it? I ask this b/c my first tank was a 10g & I think, from your pic, I had your same filter. I placed 1 betta in it & the filter turned out to be too strong. My first betta died I think due to stress complications from the constant STRONG flow (& over feeding) & my second betta died after getting his fins sucked up into the intake tube & drowning while I was at work. I wish someone had warned me about the correct filter for the correct fish. I now feel I've got the filter & flow correct in my 5g Fluval Spec. I did however have to make some alterations to the filter that came w/the tank.


Thats interesting, well, i made up this filter, i sawn the intake so it can be shorter and added a sponge to it. I also made the inside of the filter myself, there's no water flow practically, with nice filtration and no flooding inside the filter. 

I had the same process in my mind "this is a strong filter for a betta in a 4.6 g tank" so i figured that out somehow and im working on the plant growth related to the water flow in the future, so the planta can also reduce it.

Thanks for the advice, whish you success

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Quick update, no filter and no co2 for more than a Month






























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice tank! I like the creative duckweed retaining wall!


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like the "baby tears" were hygrophila, which is pretty standard for seeds. I wonder whether the grass will survive?

Bump: Looks like the "baby tears" were hygrophila, which is pretty standard for seeds. I wonder whether the grass will survive?


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

gjcarew said:


> Looks like the "baby tears" were hygrophila, which is pretty standard for seeds. I wonder whether the grass will survive?
> 
> Bump: Looks like the "baby tears" were hygrophila, which is pretty standard for seeds. I wonder whether the grass will survive?


Yes, I have the real ones now. 
But I like the look for now. The grass is surviving well.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

gjcarew said:


> Looks like the "baby tears" were hygrophila, which is pretty standard for seeds. I wonder whether the grass will survive?
> 
> Bump: Looks like the "baby tears" were hygrophila, which is pretty standard for seeds. I wonder whether the grass will survive?


Not only surviving, thriving









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

RWaters said:


> Nice tank! I like the creative duckweed retaining wall!


I burned, with a lighter, the sharp areas that goes under the water, making it soft and round.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

My betta died overnight and I bought a new one with some new plants. Looks like this guy is happy, I didn't change anything in the aquarium cause the parameters were good and everything else is thriving. No free ammonia.

My betta was old I think... and died happy I hope.





































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

update with all trimmed as desired for a new year

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

